# Happy Canada Day



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

Have a great day.

politely.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Sorry.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Lady Sprite Blue (Mar 10, 2019)

OR, very HAPPY.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

You know TX has to get in on everything. We got a local story tonight on the news about Canada Day because a local hat maker bought out the company that used to make the RMCP hats. Each and every one of them now come from the Lone Star state. https://www.bizjournals.com/dallas/news/2019/07/01/milano-hat-company-canada-mountie.html


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Lady Sprite Blue said:


> OR, very HAPPY.


Sorry, my mistake.
...


----------

